# 2018 Cruze LT, Issues with setting time to Network (Cell)



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The clock works on it's own via cell. No subscription needed.

Mine takes a few seconds before it updates. It always starts with the last time when shut down. Then updates a few seconds after startup.


----------



## SRVE (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh, I have had the car set to "auto" for 2 weeks. Still hasn't updated.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

SRVE said:


> In settings, I set time update for "auto-cell network" and the time never updates. I figure GM is collecting data via a cell network, so I am wondering why the time has never updated.
> 
> Do I need a specific cell plan from GM? (OnStar? Does OnStar work over a cell network?)
> 
> ...


We have a 2018 equinox with the same media center as the 18 Cruze. I had the EXACT same problem - auto update over Cell didn't work when we fell back this past fall. I set the time manually. Then a few weeks later I switched to auto cell and the clock stayed correct.

So I can't say what is wrong with it.


----------

